# If Anyone Was Wondering About The Recent Changes Here



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

This thread might give you a hint of what could be in store for this place:





__





VerticalScope


Niceguy, how were you taxed when you sold your site? It's a capital gain, correct? And through 2012, that is taxed at 0% I believe....?



www.theadminzone.com






I linked to the most recent page, but it is worth going back and reading through the entire thread. 

With luck they'll just turn this place into a Canadian version of The Gear Page. But they might fuck it up completely. Only time will tell.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> This thread might give you a hint of what could be in store for this place:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve little interest in reading all that baggage. I don’t care to delve into their business. What I care about is that there are enough good contributors on this forum to keep things interesting.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I’ve little interest in reading all that baggage. I don’t care to delve into their business. What I care about is that there are enough good contributors on this forum to keep things interesting.



Then you're missing the point. They buy up forums/communities that have good contributors, but then screw things up so badly that they destroy the existing community. It has happened time and again, and they've been doing it for years. Their track record is well established and I doubt this place will be the exception to the rule.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

If I had money I’d buy the acoustic guitar forum and unban myself 😂. And get rid of the moderators 😂 I know I’d ban the admin that threatened me .


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> If I had money I’d buy the acoustic guitar forum and unban myself 😂. And get rid of the moderators 😂 I know I’d ban the admin that threatened me .



That place is an incredible source of information, but is about as entertaining as watching your toenails grow.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> But they might fuck it up completely. Only time will tell.


From one of the posts;

_Long story short, anyone considering selling out their forum to VerticalScope should seriously reconsider it unless you are willing to have the countless time and effort that you invested getting flushed down the toilet with your online community slowly getting destroyed in the process. The only thing that VerticalScope cares about is how many ads they can insert into the forum's content in order to squeeze as much money as they can out of it. They even go as far as monetizing existing posts made before the forum was sold with Viglink which inserts links on certain keywords. Certain members were offended by this as they would have never made these posts in the first place if they knew that some company was going to make money off of them in the future.

Bottom line is that if VerticalScope is capable of screwing with paid sponsors of their forums as much as they did with us, imagine how much they will screw with forum members, especially ones who don't contribute anything financially. _


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> That place is an incredible source of information, but is about as entertaining as watching your toenails grow.


I got booted from the AGF for saying that James Taylor's tuning video was boring as all hell but more interesting than his music.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I got booted from the AGF for saying that James Taylor's tuning video was boring as all hell but more interesting than his music.



Yeah I am not surprised you got banned for poking at one of the acoustic community's sacred cows.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

All of this gives even more reason to respect Steve Morrison, who has operated the Music Electronics Forum (formerly AMPAGE) and Aron Nelson, who maintains the DIYStompbox forum, for all these years with no changes in "ownership" or attitude.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Is that a nine year old thread?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Is that a nine year old thread?



There is plenty of other info out there. That thread was just chosen because of the personal experiences that were related in it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> That place is an incredible source of information, but is about as entertaining as watching your toenails grow.


Yes, and if you ever need to know which latch you should be opening first on your guitar case there'll be a 40 page thread on it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Yes, and if you ever need to know which latch you should be opening first on your guitar case there'll be a 40 page thread on it.



I can only imagine the arguments that break out over humidifiers.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

colchar said:


> There is plenty of other info out there. That thread was just chosen because of the personal experiences that were related in it.


Meh. I don't understand your comment about TGP though, you don't think that it's highly moderated there?
It has ten times the traffic, you think that might have something to do with it the content, if that's where you were going?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> I can only imagine the arguments that break out over humidifiers.


Yeah, but there will be blood if start in about bridge pins.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Meh. I don't understand your comment about TGP though, you don't think that it's highly moderated there?
> It has ten times the traffic, you think that might have something to do with it the content, if that's where you were going?


TGP is a pretty staid forum. Not as bad as the AGF, but staid nonetheless.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I suspect this thread will be locked or deleted soon.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

At least here I feel less like a bystander. AGF is very cliquey. Not sure it TGP allows me right now.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Any word on KingCBD?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@keto had an interesting post regarding the new ownership, all the contravercy and centre to right political discussions will not part of the new owners doctrine .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

player99 said:


> Any word on KingCBD?


I was wondering the same thing yesterday. Anybody?
For those that are not aware, Scot was the founder and original owner of this forum.









I hope this post is not deemed to be breaking one of the MANY new rules which will result in the locking or deleting of this thread.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I saw how VS had gone public shortly before Keto posted that information. They have to keep up appearances I guess. It's their forum, they can do what they want.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If Scott isn't available is there anyone else that can do what he could do?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

If the website is free to use, one could just start a dummy account to use as a pawn in a rule violating fashion.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> If the website is free to use, one could just start a dummy account to use as a pawn in a rule violating fashion.


Not as simple as that. Multiple accounts usually can bring a perma ban. There are tools the pro admins have to identify people that go above a cookie and an ip address. Be careful.


----------



## Player100 (Jul 5, 2021)

player99 said:


> Not as simple as that. Multiple accounts usually can bring a perma ban. There are tools the pro admins have to identify people that go above a cookie and an ip address. Be careful.


I guess you could say that I like to live..
DANGEROUSLY!!!!
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAGAHHA


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> Not as simple as that. Multiple accounts usually can bring a perma ban. There are tools the pro admins have to identify people that go above a cookie and an ip address. Be careful.


Why can't we have an account for each of our personalities? I need a Monday account (which is most likely to get me a time out) and a Friday account which is the one where I'm happy and full of joyful posts.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

It always amazes me when things like this happen on discussion forums and people get offended like they have some kind of investment or stake in the ownership of the forum. New owners, new rules. Anyone that doesn't like it can leave. I am not defending the ownership or mods. It is what it is. Personally I think the forum has gone for shit and is not near as fun as it used to be. But as in life, things change. If it gets to the point where its not enjoyable at all I'll likely just fade away by visiting less and less, no big announcements, blah blah. Maybe I'll have some fun and get purposely banned. 😈 I need the forum as much as they need me, which is really, "Not at all".
One thing I do know. All of us forumites, our opinion doesn't matter one bit. Even if a mod or owner of the forum states the obligatory bull "Your opinion matters to us"


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> Maybe I'll have some fun and get purposely banned. 😈


I jokingly said that too and it got me banned. And it wasn't about me. It was a suggestion to another member. lol


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I jokingly said that too and it got me banned. lol



A joke with no profanity or poor taste and no warning and you were banned? Well I guess if thats the case then thats proof that they want the regulars gone. If that happens I'll be gone for good.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> A joke with no profanity or poor taste and you were banned?


That was with the 'Queen of Hearts' mod who went on a 'thread delete/ban' spree a coupla' years back.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> That was with the 'Queen of Hearts' mod who went on a 'thread delete/ban' spree a coupla' years back.



I heard about that episode but never caught any of it. Completely missed it. I don't think the current management is that bad. But there does seem to be more bans as of late. And a lot of deleted or locked threads. I understand when it comes to political discussion though. Any other guitar forum is the same. No political. I guess it must be understood that musicians are not mature enough to handle it. On the Torontogolfnuts forum political\religious is allowed and for the most part they handle it very well. Very respectable for the most part. The odd time members get banned. As a matter of fact I'm banned now proving the fact that maybe musicians\guitar players aren't mature enough to handle respectable political discussion.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have been on a couple fishing forums that completely died when large corps took over and changed the dynamics of the forum and regular contributors moved on. Sometimes the regulars started successful forums like the other forum before the changes. I have grown to like the people contributing to this forum, if they move on than I will too.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I used to be a SuperMod of a lacrosse forum in the same situation. It was started by "lacrosse guys" and was a pretty cool place and bans were only handed out for really stupid stuff but also somewhat subjectively where people who got under the skin of a mod sometimes got whacked without violating any real rules. Their forum, their rules which was always met with "this is the internet, I can do anything I want". Yep, us too, which includes applying the banhammer when we wanted to

It got sufficiently popular that it attracted corporate interest from Inside Lacrosse magazine. Things started to go pretty corporate, pretty fast and there was a mass exodus of "old-timers" mods when the new owners came down heavy on the private "Mod's Lounge" that was understood to be pretty much an anything goes except for personal attacks, kind of a place to blow off steam. A couple of new employees logged in, saw and reported some NSFW content and that was the end of the Mod's Lounge and pretty much all to the mods left, about a dozen or fifteen of us. I've gone back a few times, and it's a pretty bland place now.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

MarkM said:


> Sometimes the regulars started successful forums like the other forum before the changes.


I've seen that attempted a few times in the past and the forums never lasted. When it happens as a response to leaving one forum I think the new forum owners lack the dedication and\or skills to put in the work and investment needed to keep a good discussion forum running. 
Just because things have changed drastically around here doesn't mean everyone should go running for the hills just yet. We're gonna have to adjust to the new rules. If it doesn't fit in with a persons personality and they feel the forum no longer suits them then "off you go".


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I've seen that attempted a few times in the past and the forums never lasted. When it happens as a response to leaving one forum I think the new forum owners lack the dedication and\or skills to put in the work and investment needed to keep a good discussion forum running.
> Just because things have changed drastically around here doesn't mean everyone should go running for the hills just yet. We're gonna have to adjust to the new rules. If it doesn't fit in with a persons personality and they feel the forum no longer suits them then "off you go".


Does it count that all of a sudden I'm afraid to say anything?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Does it count that all of a sudden I'm afraid to say anything?


No reason to change who you are. Just be you. The mods will let you know if it fits in with the new forum philosophy or not. And if it doesn't, "off you go".


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> It always amazes me when things like this happen on discussion forums and people get offended like they have some kind of investment or stake in the ownership of the forum. New owners, new rules.


The members are the people who helped build the community into what it is, and into one that the new owners thought worth purchasing.




> Anyone that doesn't like it can leave.


And we will.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As I frequently repeat, being considerate, fair-minded, and helpful is not really all that hard. And if it is a theme that pervades a forum community, it tends to be self-sustaining, and shape the behaviour of those who subsequently join it. No different than starting work at a new company and realizing one probably ought to tuck in their shirt, maybe wear a tie now and then, and not swear at unit meetings.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

...and I just got here, too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> It always amazes me when things like this happen on discussion forums and people get offended like they have some kind of investment or stake in the ownership of the forum.


considering that 100% of the content is member created, the idea you wouldn't understand that is baffling. everything good about this forum was created before the new owners bought it. if you lived in an apt building for a decade plus, and new property managers came in and changed everything, would you still feel that you have no right to bitch? you've been around here longer than i have, yet somehow your post seems to _suggest_ that you have little appreciation for the sense of community many others appreciate about this place. 


******





She said I'm sorry baby I'm leaving you tonight
I found someone new he's waitin' in the car outside
Ah honey how could you do it
We swore each other everlasting love
She said well yeah I know but when
We did - there was one thing we weren't
Really thinking of and that's money


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> considering that 100% of the content is member created, the idea you wouldn't understand that is baffling. everything good about this forum was created before the new owners bought it. if you lived in an apt building for a decade plus, and new property managers came in and changed everything, would you still feel that you have no right to bitch? you've been around here longer than i have, yet somehow your post seems to _suggest_ that you have little appreciation for the sense of community many others appreciate about this place.


I have a great sense of community. I love many of the people here. Between you and another I feel like I'm talking to union people. You know, the type of people who manufacture something for a company so think they are the reason that company exists. This isn't a union and unlike those harder to get rid of pesky union people we're all replaceable. Don't think for a second the forum needs anyone to the point that the mods\owner will let you say what ever you want. I agree there are some people that if were not here this place would not be the same but they'd be replaced by others with just as valuable knowledge to contribute who would follow the set out rules. 
So believe me I get it. Things have changed and a segment of this community is vocally against it. Maybe the same people that bitch when Microsoft releases a new version of Windows.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Player100 said:


> I guess you could say that I like to live..
> DANGEROUSLY!!!!
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAGAHHA


Note that multiple accounts are prohibited here (and on most forums), and will result in one or both accounts being terminated.

Something important for everyone to consider... this forum isn't run by VS. Yes, they own it. However, it's run by members. Myself, Davetcan, Terminalvertigo, and Fogdart. We're the ones that put in the time each day to keep things organized, on topic, and ensuring that our rules are followed. Clear rules make it easy for members to understand what is acceptable, and makes our job easier as volunteers. I know some are upset that they have lost the ability to discuss politics here, but I ask everyone to really consider why they are here. Are you here because you like to debate politics, or are you a contributing member that enjoys discussion of guitars/amps/music from a uniquely Canadian perspective?

Thank you to all for your understanding.


----------

